# Exterior light fixture installation



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

I will be installing a few exterior lights on my garage and I'm not sure how they typically install. Do I need to install boxes on the inside of the garage or does the fixture act as a box??? It is your standard vinyl siding on the outside so I know there has to be some sort of J-box or J-channel to work with the vinyl. Is there any type of fixtures to avoid???

Thanks!


----------



## jamm51 (Sep 27, 2011)

You'll want to get a light mounting kit. They make them specifically for siding installation, with j-box included.

Check out Arlington Enterprises.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

MisterSteve said:


> It is your standard vinyl siding on the outside


What do you mean by standard?

Traditional Double 4"
Traditional Double 4.5"
Traditional Double 5"
Triple 3"
Dutchlap Double 4"
Dutchlap Double 4.5"
Dutchlap Double 5"

And many more........

There are mounting blocks that get installed by taking the siding off, cutting the siding, installing the mounting block then re-installing the siding.

There are mounting blocks that can be installed directly over the existing siding but for this you need to know what type of siding you have. Standard would not be a choice.


----------



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

It's 5" double lap. I know the siding has to be removed and cut to fit around the j-box, but my main question is, when running all my wiring should I go ahead and mount a light fixture wiring box on the inside of the wall or will the fixture itself act as the wire box? I'm guessing I should choose a fixture before doing anything???


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Arlington mounting box 8141-1 has an integrated box. WIth this you only drill a hole in siding to feed your wire.
Or if the inside of your garage is unfinished you could do the following:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y5Z3E5QVIc&feature=related


----------

